# TBT Gaming Week: Discord Trivia Night



## pandapples (Feb 16, 2020)

Welcome to Gaming Week's Discord Trivia Night! Test your trivia skills and rack up points to cash in on the exclusive arcade prizes!​




*How to Play*

Join us over on The Bell Tree?s Discord chat room *Saturday, February 22 at 4pm EST* to participate in a trivia event! Be sure to brush up on your game knowledge because the theme of the event is *General Gaming*. The first person to answer a question correctly will win a ticket and score points depending on the question difficulty. The top three winners will also take home a hefty bag of bells. 

The session will begin about 5 minutes after the advertised time and the event will last approximately 30 or so minutes. The chat channel the trivia night will be hosted in is called #gaming-trivia, and will be accessible prior to the start of the event.

Check out the *Discord Beginner?s Guide here* if you are not familiar with using Discord. For the best experience in the fast moving chatroom and to ensure you don't miss any questions, switch your Discord interface to Compact during the Trivia event. Under your settings, go to Appearance, and select Compact mode instead of Cozy. See the spoiler below for an example of the difference:



Spoiler: Discord Compact mode is recommended!



Cozy:





Compact:





_Screenshot credits to Justin_







*Rules & Guidelines*


*Post your Discord name in this Trivia Night thread during the Saturday event to confirm your name and claim your participation ticket.*
Remain respectful, appropriate, and do not spam the chat. We will be happy to kick or ban you for the duration of the event if we warn you to stop and you continue.
The winner for a question will be the first user on the host's screen to provide the correct answer. There is naturally some amount of lag in a real time chat room, so understand that even if you appear first on your screen, you may not actually be.
Minor obvious typos and spelling mistakes will be accepted, but at my discretion, so be as close as possible to ensure acceptance. One or two characters off may be okay depending on context, beyond that is unlikely.
If an answer requires multiple answers, they must be on the same line and not separate messages.
*Do not edit your answers.* Any messages marked as edited will be voided.
Each question will award either one or two points to the winner, depending on determined difficulty.
Winners will be determined later after the event ends and posted in this thread when everything has been tallied up, not during the event.





*Prizes*


*First Place*: 300 Bells
*Second Place*: 150 Bells
*Third Place*: 50 Bells
*Winner of at least one question*: 1 ticket*
*Participation*: 1 ticket
_*maximum one ticket_



*Check out the winners here!​*



*Good luck and have fun!*




​


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2020)

**** YES I LOVE TRIVIA NIGHT *****ES I'M COMIN' FOR YA


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 16, 2020)

I will be participating 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Discord name is the same as this, only with "corlee1289 wants an Aurora egg"


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

i will be participating! my discord name is faiiry (like my name here)


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 16, 2020)

Ooh this seems fun. I wasn't able to participate last discord trivia, but I might try to this time since I'm not busy. I hope.

My discord name is Jerico


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 16, 2020)

discord name is the same as my username (skarmoury). discord ID is in my sig


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

Should be there; Discord name is Snow. (Snow#8022, in terms of specifics.)


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 16, 2020)

My discord nickname in the server is You got mail! 
Discord name is Bunnie#1408
I remember how chaotic things were last time


----------



## digimon (Feb 17, 2020)

my discord user is "digimon"! (digimon#7768)


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 17, 2020)

My discord name is Toadally in the server, but Toadsworthy is my @ name #3958


----------



## Zerous (Feb 17, 2020)

My discord server name is the same as it is on here, but my @ name is wat#7190
sounds fun


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Discord name* is Mori Frog (greenfrog100)

*@ name:* Mori Frog *ribbit*

Thnx!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 17, 2020)

Sounds fun! My discord tag is Ldshadowboo#0011


----------



## Nougat (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes I'll be participating as well! Name is Nougat


----------



## Miharu (Feb 17, 2020)

I will be participating! Discord username is ChibiMiharu :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 17, 2020)

I'll participate too! Discord name is emolga59 (it's a capitol in the TBT discord server)


----------



## cornimer (Feb 17, 2020)

I thought the OP meant we had to post our name in this thread during the actual trivia event, but maybe I misunderstood that. My discord username is cornimer and I'll be participating


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 17, 2020)

I will be participating!  My Discord username is ThatOneMarshalFangirl.


----------



## Hatori (Feb 17, 2020)

I'll be participating! My discord name is Hatori


----------



## glow (Feb 17, 2020)

i will....try my best..

natalie#5248


----------



## Jacob (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm Jac?b on the discord, ill be participating =)


----------



## pandapples (Feb 17, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I thought the OP meant we had to post our name in this thread during the actual trivia event, but maybe I misunderstood that. My discord username is cornimer and I'll be participating



Yes, that's correct! Sorry for not being clear. If you've posted once, please post again when the trivia event starts on Saturday. I'll write a reminder on the forum and in Discord so hopefully we don't miss anyone!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 17, 2020)

pandapples said:


> Yes, that's correct! Sorry for not being clear. If you've posted once, please post again when the trivia event starts on Saturday. I'll write a reminder on the forum and in Discord so hopefully we don't miss anyone!



I would like to enter this ?? 
Where is the discord my discord name is Benzzy#0540


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 17, 2020)

I want to participate! my discord name is sleepydreepy#3864


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 17, 2020)

Joined the server for this. Halloqueen#7734.


----------



## shawo (Feb 17, 2020)

wilt#8970


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 17, 2020)

I'll go participate in this
:}

Cheryll#3472


----------



## pandapples (Feb 17, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> I would like to enter this ??
> Where is the discord my discord name is Benzzy#0540



Hi, you can try joining with *this invitation link*.


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 18, 2020)

I?m in! My user is Bluebear Laura but just comes up as Laura with a pink flower on the end


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh should we post the number as well? I already posted my name but idk if we had to post the number too. Oh well, can't be too safe.

I'm Jerico on discord, Jerico#7254


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2020)

Im DubiousDelphine in the server!
if i come late by like 5 mins can i still join in? Cause for me its 8am and i might wake up at 7:50 am


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 19, 2020)

pandapples said:


> Hi, you can try joining with *this invitation link*.



Thank you I joined


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Discord name is Roy Number 1#3251


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 19, 2020)

do you want what the name I have as displayed on the tbt server, or my main discord username id?


----------



## Azrael (Feb 20, 2020)

This will be my first trivia night! 

Discord name is Azrael!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m so excited


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 21, 2020)

Guess I’m banned from participating rip


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 21, 2020)

Question: Is there a cozy option on mobile? I checked in a setting and then Appearance. There is only the ?Light and Dark? mode option


----------



## Holla (Feb 21, 2020)

I will hopefully be there for my first time ever. Username is: Holla#2346


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 21, 2020)

What if we have to leave early before the trivia is finished?


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 21, 2020)

Too bad I can't attend


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

sheila#6079 shows up as sheila &#55357;&#56354; (turtle)

i can repost later but hope i can catch stuff man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2020)

I'll join so that I at least have a shoe at one more ticket 

My discord username is @Super Mario 64 (ง?ل͜?)ง#3212


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 22, 2020)

scarlet#0555 or soundgarden#0555 as it shows up on the server


----------



## seliph (Feb 22, 2020)

i'm null#5120 (nickname seliph) on discord!


----------



## lexinator (Feb 22, 2020)

i'm Lexi#3295


----------



## trinity. (Feb 22, 2020)

ill be participating!
oops i forgot my name im trinity


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'll be attending to this as well!  I'm: MasterM64#6194


----------



## will. (Feb 22, 2020)

discord name in the server: "will."
discord name and tag: william #7926


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 22, 2020)

my name in the server is: oldcatlady
my discord name is: hotdog#9620


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 22, 2020)

nickname is Zeta, tag is ∇ζ(s)#6147


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 22, 2020)

Discord name in sever is YuYu, #1336


----------



## pandapples (Feb 22, 2020)

Trivia will begin in roughly an hour! 





LambdaDelta said:


> do you want what the name I have as displayed on the tbt server, or my main discord username id?



I'll take both just in case!



corlee1289 said:


> Question: Is there a cozy option on mobile? I checked in a setting and then Appearance. There is only the ?Light and Dark? mode option



Unforunately, it seems compact mode is not an option on mobile.



Stella-Io said:


> What if we have to leave early before the trivia is finished?



No worries. It's okay if you join late or leave early, but you'd need to try answering at least one question for the participation to be valid.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm going to participate! I'm kiwikenobi here, and I'm kiwikenobi there, too.


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2020)

I will be there, I?m Zane on discord as well


----------



## Miharu (Feb 22, 2020)

I will be there!! Changed my name to just Miharu! c:
Tag is ChibiMiharu@7333


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2020)

I also changed my name to Shadowboo! Tag will be the same Ldshadowboo#0011


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 22, 2020)

Luffy(Ben) #6002

Ill change my name to my TBT name though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 22, 2020)

Posting in here again!  Discord username is ThatOneMarshalFangirl.


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 22, 2020)

Discord username is Lavamaize #2807!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

also fixed my name bc emojis wont show up here so reposting sheila#6079 will show up as sheila


----------



## duckykate (Feb 22, 2020)

discord is kate#5353


----------



## glow (Feb 22, 2020)

disco: natalie#5248


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 22, 2020)

My discord is michealsmells#2385 and I'll be showing up as michealsmells !!


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 22, 2020)

My discord is glucosespheres#5605. I think I should be showing up as Soti on the server though.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 22, 2020)

Re-posting! I'll be there and my name will be Snow (Snow#8022).


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 22, 2020)

I'll be participating. My discord username is Chibi.Hoshi (Chibi.Hoshi#0708).


----------



## Antonio (Feb 22, 2020)

Alex ☠#0001 is my discord name.


----------



## digimon (Feb 22, 2020)

i’ll be playing under the same un! digimon / (digimon#7768)


----------



## Verecund (Feb 22, 2020)

My username is Cerulean, but in the server I should show up as Verecund.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 22, 2020)

Present! As Nougat


----------



## glow (Feb 22, 2020)

disco pt 2: natalie#5248


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 22, 2020)

ΛΔ (38385)
DespairingRumba#8237

my discord ****


----------



## Trundle (Feb 22, 2020)

My discord tag is Trundler#7102! Nickname is Trundle in the Discord.


----------



## shawo (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm shawo on the discord, 

or wilt#8970!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

Sheila said:


> also fixed my name bc emojis wont show up here so reposting sheila#6079 will show up as sheila



^^^^ there


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh, I was supposed to repost.

Cheryll#3472 with my username as Cheryll


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm toadally on the discord


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 22, 2020)

MasterM64 #6194


----------



## kiwikenobi (Feb 22, 2020)

Posting again to make sure I get counted. I'm kiwikenobi here, and I'm kiwikenobi on Discord, too.


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 22, 2020)

My discord nickname in the server is You got mail! 
Discord name is Bunnie#1408


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 22, 2020)

Re-posting to confirm attendance. Halloqueen#7734.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Azrael#7462 on Discord!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2020)

mog #9332


----------



## Coach (Feb 22, 2020)

Coach on discord, tag is Bienoodle#8962


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2020)

Shadowboo or Ldshadowboo#0011
This is a post


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 22, 2020)

Repost:

my name in the server is: oldcatlady
my discord name is: hotdog#9620


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

discord name is faiiry

posting to claim my participation ticket c:


----------



## seliph (Feb 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> i'm null#5120 (nickname seliph) on discord!



repeat since it started ig


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm in! Discord is just "Rhino"


----------



## Hatori (Feb 22, 2020)

Discord name Hatori , Janet#4961


----------



## cornimer (Feb 22, 2020)

I am in discord for the event! Discord name is cornimer (with a frog emoji)


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 22, 2020)

Luffy(Ben) #6002


----------



## Verecund (Feb 22, 2020)

Just in case, going to post again: nickname in the server is Verecund.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm Flyffel or Flyffel#6034 online on Discord. c:


----------



## Antonio (Feb 22, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Alex ☠#0001 is my discord name.



doing this again to make sure


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 22, 2020)

Just to be absolutely sure, since it is only now officially beginning: glucosesphere#5605 / Soti. >>;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm in the discord now, nickname: Zeta, tag: ∇ζ(s)#6147


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 22, 2020)

im there discord name Wildtown #2845


----------



## Jacob (Feb 22, 2020)

Im jacob#4316 ! Aka Jac?b 

Im trying so hard to connect to wifi


----------



## roseflower (Feb 22, 2020)

Discord nickname is roseflower#6712


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 22, 2020)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll be participating. My discord username is Chibi.Hoshi (Chibi.Hoshi#0708).


Just in case, quoting this.


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2020)

zane #3056 on discord, there was talk of posting in the thread again so idk if i'm supposed to but here it is. lol


----------



## Heyden (Feb 22, 2020)

My discord is Hayden#4594


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2020)

oath2order#6045 OATH ? 2 ? ORDER


----------



## Holla (Feb 22, 2020)

Nvm I’m new to Discord lol.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 22, 2020)

DubiousDelphine or DubiousDelphine #7851
forgot discord tag last time XP


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 22, 2020)

Just to make sure, Discord username is ThatOneMarshalFangirl.


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

just to double check, discord name is faiiry and i was constantly whining about harvest moony :3


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 22, 2020)

Just to double check, my username was Lavamaize


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 22, 2020)

Signature!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

dayum that was rad, and yeah i posted earlier but if it didn't get in i was sheila(#6079)


----------



## Holla (Feb 22, 2020)

Not sure if catching the last 5 or so questions counts but I did participate. Username was Holla#2346

Thanks for hosting mods!


----------



## r a t (Feb 22, 2020)

i didn’t join till around question 7 but my ID is rosetti#3377
thanks for hosting!!


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 22, 2020)

BluebearL- confirmation of particiption

- - - Post Merge - - -

My discord user is Bluebear Laura


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 22, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> discord name is the same as my username (skarmoury). discord ID is in my sig



reposting too in case it was needed!
i contributed to just spamming the channel since i didnt know anything but thanks for the good time


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 22, 2020)

So I’m @toadsworthy on discord, toadally is my nickname my number is #3958

That way I think I’m covered lol


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 23, 2020)

I joined around question 2 or earlier, my discord name was the same as my BTF name (Kuriboh).


----------



## pandapples (Feb 23, 2020)

*Discord Trivia Results​

Congratulations to our General Gaming winners!​*
*FIRST PLACE*: shawo and Trundle tie for first place with 5 points earning one ticket and 300 bells each!
*SECOND PLACE*: Miharu secures second place with 4 points earning one ticket and 150 bells!
*THIRD PLACE*: Verecund swoops into third place with 3 points earning one ticket and 50 bells!

Note: Normally with a first place tie, the next placement would move to third place, but as this was a difficult trivia... bells for all!


Everyone else with at least one point earns only a single ticket:

Nougat
toadsworthy
Coach
Hatori
Lavamaize
lexinator
seliph
will.
You got mail!


*Questions & Answers List:*


*Question #1:* What is the marriage token you propose with in Stardew Valley?
*Answer #1:* Mermaid?s Pendant
*Winner #1:* Nougat

*Question #2:* Causing mayhem and annoyance to the townspeople, what animal are you in this 2019 release indie game?
*Answer #2:* Goose
*Winner #2:* shawo

*Question #3:* Which one of these slimes *cannot* be found naturally in The Glass Desert in Slime Rancher? 
Boom Slime, Quantum Slime, Mosaic Slime, Dervish Slime, Rad Slime, Tangle Slime
*Answer #3:* Rad Slime
*Winner #3:* will.

*Question #4:* List the three required ingredients and one optional ingredient for the cake recipe in Overcooked! 2 (base game). Answer on one line.
*Answer #4:* Required: Flour, Egg, Honey - Optional third: Carrot or Chocolate
*Winner #4:* Nougat

*Question #5:* What is the name of the least populated standard ranked playlist in Rocket League?
*Answer #5:* Solo Standard (3v3)
*Winner #5:* Miharu

*Question #6:* With an acceleration rating of 97 and sprint speed of 96, he is listed as the fastest player in FIFA 20. What is his name?
*Answer #6:* Adama Traor?
*Winner #6:* Miharu

*Question #7:* After clearing *World 3* in Ring Fit Adventure, you can shake up this beverage to restore _two_ hearts. What is its full name?
*Answer #7:* Super Spinach Smoothie
*Winner #7:* seliph

*Question #8:* What are the five resources in Settlers of Catan?
*Answer #8:* Brick, Lumber (Wood), Wheat (Grain), Ore, Sheep (Wool)
*Winner #8:* Trundle

*Question #9:* I can block an assassination attempt on myself in Coup, the board game. Who am I?
*Answer #9:* Contessa
*Winner #9:* Verecund

*Question #10:* How many shapes are in Tetris?
*Answer #10:* 7
*Winner #10:* Coach

*Question #11:* How many bombs mines are here?
View attachment 231261
*Answer #11:* 4
*Winner #11:* Verecund

*Question #12:* For its international release, Namco changed this famous arcade game's name to Pac-Man. What was the name of the original title?
*Answer #12:* Puck Man
*Winner #12:* Lavamaize

*Question #13:* Which Call of Duty title introduced Exo Suits?
*Answer #13:* Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare
*Winner #13:* You got mail!

*Question #14:* What is the highest competitive ranked tier called in Apex Legends?
*Answer #14:* Apex Predator
*Winner #14:* shawo

*Question #15 (2 Points):* Dust II is an iconic map in the Counter Strike franchise. What country is it set in?
*Answer #15:* Morocco
*Winner #15:* Miharu

*Question #16:* In NieR:Automata, what nickname does 9S prefer?
*Answer #16:* Nines
*Winner #16:* shawo

*Question #17:* What infamous flying pair makes their return in Monster Hunter World?  Answer on one line.
*Answer #17:* Rathalos and Rathian
*Winner #17:* shawo

*Question #18:* Trinkets can provide or deny vision in League of Legends. List the colors of the following trinkets in order: Warding Totem, Oracle Lens, and Farsight Altercation. Answer on one line.
*Answer #18:* Yellow, Red, Blue
*Winner #18:* Trundle

*Question #19 (2 Points):* In 2014, Sony announced Project Morpheus. What is it? Be specific.
*Answer #19:* VR headset for the PlayStation 4 console.
*Winner #19:* toadsworthy

*Question #20:* What shape(s) are you slicing in Beat Saber, the rhythm VR game?
*Answer #20:* Cubes
*Winner #20:* lexinator

*Question #21:* Who is the creator of Magic: The Gathering, and when did the collectible card game get released? Answer on one line.
*Answer #21:* Richard Garfield, 1993
*Winner #21:* Trundle

*Question #22:* What is an attack unique to only the Mishima family in Tekken 7?
*Answer #22:* They can use electric (electric wind god fist).
*Winner #22:* shawo (Technically, no one got it right, but shawo is the closest with "wind god fist")

*Question #23:* What was Prompto's hobby in FFXV?
*Answer #23:* Photography
*Winner #23:* Hatori

*Question #24:* Morrowind, Summserset, Elsweyr and Greymoor are expansions of which (video game/MMO)?
*Answer #24:* Elder Scrolls Online
*Winner #24:* Trundle

*Question #25:* List two games that were planned for release in 2019 but were pushed to March 20, 2020. Answer on one line.
*Answer #25:* Animal Crossing: New Horizons and Doom Eternal
*Winner #25:* Verecund

*Extra Question #26:* What is the name of the new character in Animal Crossing: New Horizons who will be selling your turnips?
*Answer #26:* Daisy Mae
*Winner #26:* Trundle


Thank you all so much for attending the trivia night! I hope you learned something new while still enjoying yourselves!! Prizes will be awarded towards the end of gaming week including the participation tickets.

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to reach out.  Thanks!


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 24, 2020)

Those are such fun questions!!! I wish I could've been there but am appreciating the effort that was put in and fun had as a result, after the fact, and loving it!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 24, 2020)

Yay, thanks again for hosting! It was fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

dang nougat grats u beat me to cake xD thought i was first on that one aha.

also thanks for a great night @panda. i guess you don't list everyone who got at least one right pretty sure more people than that got some right but ya glad for my participation one xD

(that list was just a bit confusing below the actual winners so)


----------



## Miharu (Feb 24, 2020)

Holy cow! Thank you so much for hosting! I didn't expect to place!!! It was a very fun trivia night! Congrats to everyone else as well!  <3


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2020)

pandapples said:


> *Question #7:* After clearing *World 3* in Ring Fit Adventure, you can shake up this beverage to restore _two_ hearts. What is its full name?
> *Answer #7:* Super Spinach Smoothie
> *Winner #7:* seliph



don't out me like this

jk tho thanks for hosting!! ;w;


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 24, 2020)

Just to confirm, if you got at least one question right and got it first, you would earn two tickets (1 for particpation and 1 for getting the answer first)?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for hosting pandapples! It was fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Just to confirm, if you got at least one question right and got it first, you would earn two tickets (1 for particpation and 1 for getting the answer first)?



yeah slightly confused as well how they are distro'd like do you get one for having one answer right regardless of placing??


----------



## Nougat (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheila said:


> dang nougat grats u beat me to cake xD thought i was first on that one aha.



Awww, sorry! I was sure of that one though, I think the next person to have it right was 15 or 20 answers below me or so. I double checked before the channel was hidden because I wanted an estimate of how many tickets I'd end up with  I did not expect to have two right first though!


----------



## pandapples (Feb 24, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> Just to confirm, if you got at least one question right and got it first, you would earn two tickets (1 for particpation and 1 for getting the answer first)?



Yes, winners of at least one question will receive two tickets total.


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 24, 2020)

pandapples said:


> Yes, winners of at least one question will receive two tickets total.



Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh, this is over? I mean, I wouldn't have been fast enough to answer at least one right anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

pandapples said:


> Yes, winners of at least one question will receive two tickets total.



ahh thanks for clarifying it up i read it as "as long as you got some question right" you'd get an extra along with that so sorry if I asked it in the PM too some event posts just confuse me u_u


----------



## Antonio (Feb 29, 2020)

Aww shucks, i thought i had the stardew valley answer correct. I did have a misspell (Mermaid Pendnant) but congrats to nouget!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 1, 2020)

wait did i have to post here again to recieve tickets? (posted my discord tag in this thread previously) i participated in the trivia, its no big deal though if i missed something

it might be because i changed how my server nickname looked after the trivia (added some emojis)


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh woops didn't know I had to post here again to receive the ticket! I did participate in the trivia though


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 1, 2020)

im going to change my nickname back to how it was in trivia, ive also posted in the discord server recently if u need to find me


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 1, 2020)

I participated in the event. Was I suppose to comment my name again?


----------



## pandapples (Mar 1, 2020)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I participated in the event. Was I suppose to comment my name again?





CuteYuYu said:


> Oh woops didn't know I had to post here again to receive the ticket! I did participate in the trivia though





soundgarden said:


> wait did i have to post here again to recieve tickets? (posted my discord tag in this thread previously) i participated in the trivia, its no big deal though if i missed something
> 
> it might be because i changed how my server nickname looked after the trivia (added some emojis)



We sent out tickets based on who posted here during the actual trivia event. We are distributing a second batch for you guys tonight. 

If anyone else missed the window to drop their name in the thread during trivia, please double check your transaction history and post here if the participation ticket is missing. Thanks!


----------

